# A little housecleaning



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The term "rolling stock" implies that the equipment likes to occasionally roll. I've got some stuff that's perfectly capable of doing so, but aren't getting the opportunity they deserve. So, check out the "Rolling Stock" classifieds and help me help these poor, neglected pieces find new loving homes.

Later,

K


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take the bobber Kevin. It needs to be back home in Maryland. I don't know about the "weathering" though. Just looks like its been sitting outside for awhile. 

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you had tried to contact me via the Classified form, please use the "Send Message" bar under my avatar instead. For some reason, I'm not receiving contacts sent from the classifieds. 

Later, 

K


----------

